# Special Mother's Day Super Cinnamon Sourdough Braided Bread



## walle (May 6, 2010)

Well, I guess the possibilities with sourdough are only limited by our imagination...

Wanted to do something special for the Mrs's... why I thought I could sneak this by, I'll never know - you can smell this thing all the way down the block!

Here goes - as with all my test runs, I probably over did it with the pictures.

Dough in strings ready for rolling


From there, I rolled out each string, 


...buttered, cinnamoned, sugared


...rolled


...braided


...baked


WOW! This really turned out great, and smells awesome. I was surprised that the individual rolls pulled apart so much... but after looking at it for a while... well... it's just purdy...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Thought I would share this in case anyone was looking for some different ideas for their mamma..

DON'T FORGET, FELLA's, Mother's Day is this Sunday!!

Thanks for checking out my post.
Tracey


----------



## fire it up (May 6, 2010)

Great lookin bread man, I'm sure it was tasty.


----------



## scarbelly (May 6, 2010)

Great job on the knot - Mrs Scar does one every month and I love it - she also adds raisins to hers


----------



## ronp (May 6, 2010)

That looks awsome!


----------



## bassman (May 6, 2010)

That looks excellent, Tracey!  Guess I need to get more creative with my sourdough.


----------



## walle (May 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, it was good... not sure all of the extra work was worth it when you get down to taste VS. in the pan CR's, but the visual is pretty cool and the Mrs's appreciated it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

So this morning "waiting" was put a vote and waiting - well that was just STUPID, DAD!

So I sliced that baby in half and snapped some pictures cuz I knew that would be my only chance



(Kinda gotta lean back from this one... little too close with the flash)

Looked good and tasted better!
Thanks everyone.


----------



## rdknb (May 6, 2010)

that braid looks great, and I love cinnamon.  I am so still at the basic level on the bread, but I am loving it.  Sunday I am doing sourdough pancakes


----------

